# Need A Lot Of Info.



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I need a lot of info and this may not be the right place to post it so if a MOD has to move it then feel free. GSD's are the only dogs I've ever grown up around. In the past 3 years I have owned 3. I have 2 now and my last one passed away. Well, I have become a Schutzhund enthusiasts even though I hardly know anything about it. I know the basics of what it's used for and what it means and so on. I would love to become a member of a club with one of my dogs but the nearest club is more than 3 hours away. One day I would love to be one of those reputable breeders that only breeds to better the genetics and train PP dogs and K9 SAR dogs. It's just I try to do my research and I get SOOO confused with all the information. I have seen a few posts on here about German working lines, show lines, and old lines. I have no idea what the heck it means. I do know my dog Apollo has quite a few descendants that are from Germany and Belgium. It shows it on his certificate. I guess what I'm asking is what are some good websites to learn about all this? I love this breed and I would love to learn how to train better and just overall learn everything I can about all of it.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I know someone posted a link that explained everything before...but I can't find it. I'm sure someone will post a link. I googled "differences in american lines and german lines" and a couple websites came up....but it wasn't the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

As far as websites to learn, well, I think you're on it. 

What's your exact location? Post it and maybe someone will be able to find a schutzhund club closer to you than 3 hours. No one wants to drive three hours each way for training sessions. That's completely understandable, but to completely understand the sport, you're probably going to have to participate in it with people with experience and know what they're doing. 

If you want to learn about the different GSD lines, there's an entire section here dedicated to discussing bloodlines. 

Bloodlines & Pedigrees - German Shepherd Dog Forums

If you want to know more about your dogs specific bloodlines, just post it with some specific questions and i'm sure you'll get some responses.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't know if this is the link but here is one that is pretty good
Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm in Fayetteville Arkansas. There is one in Little Rock which is about 3 hours and 20 minutes or so. I used to live less than an hour from LR but that was when I was in High School. I'm actually moving back in like a year and a half for Nursing School but I'm looking for now. lol. Thank you for the website. Yeah, I guess I will scan the certificate and post it up here sometime. I have to wait until I can get to a scanner though.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You can just post the sire and dam's name and that might help. Google and/or pedigree datebase can be helpful.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

There are many people on here that will be able to tell you about the parents lineage if you post their names....I am unfortunately not one of those people,lol 

Off topic- is there a book I can buy to teach me about different notable east/west German working lines? I would like to begin to understand more about how the breed was developed and be able to pick up on notable dogs when I read a pedigree.


----------

